# ETA for new 2007 Orbeas



## pantag (Jul 21, 2006)

Any info on ETA? I aksed my LBS and they said middle-end of August. I cannot wait any longer... I want my Onix. 

I heard that the 2007 Orbeas will have specific components for certain colors. *Eg*. you will not be able to get a blue Onix with Shimano, only Campy. An orange one with only Ultegra etc. Also, there will be a new color; Ferrari Red ?!


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

pantag said:


> Any info on ETA? I aksed my LBS and they said middle-end of August. I cannot wait any longer... I want my Onix.
> 
> I heard that the 2007 Orbeas will have specific components for certain colors. *Eg*. you will not be able to get a blue Onix with Shimano, only Campy. An orange one with only Ultegra etc. Also, there will be a new color; Ferrari Red ?!


I believe the Onix for 2007 will only be available in certain configurations. Not true for the Orca, Opal, Arin, or Lobular, I think.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

September 2007 is the arrival. Orbea LBS should have the new catalogs by the middle or
end of August.

Corsaire


----------



## Pauly13CC (Aug 1, 2006)

September 2007 is the arrival? Did you mean September 2006, I hope?


----------



## pantag (Jul 21, 2006)

The new '07 Orbeas should be available middle-end of August '06.


----------



## twh1000 (Jul 15, 2006)

I already ordered a 2007 in black and orange. I should have it Friday. It seems to be a very sweet package deal with Ultegra. This option is called the Onix TDF.


----------



## pantag (Jul 21, 2006)

twh1000 said:


> I already ordered a 2007 in black and orange. I should have it Friday. It seems to be a very sweet package deal with Ultegra. This option is called the Onix TDF.


If you ordered a '07 Onix with Ultegra it will be in blue. Orange/black has the SRAM Rival components and it is $100 cheaper than the Ultegra Onix package. My Ultegra Onix has been in order for 3 weeks. Nothing yet...


----------



## twh1000 (Jul 15, 2006)

So what you are saying is that I should not plan to be racing this weekend on my new Onix if it was ordered on Monday? And it will be interesting to see what color it is when it comes out of the box.


----------



## pantag (Jul 21, 2006)

twh1000 said:


> So what you are saying is that I should not plan to be racing this weekend on my new Onix if it was ordered on Monday? And it will be interesting to see what color it is when it comes out of the box.


I wouldn't hold my breath on it. See here. Blue=Ultegra, Orange=SRAM. Unless your dealer is willing to swap parts/frames.


----------



## OrbeaXLR8R (Jun 2, 2003)

ETA as in Euskadi Ta Askatasuna, the Basque terrorist group? lol...funny seeing ETA in a posting for Orbea! They've supposedly declared a cease fire...which hopefully means more Orbeas!


----------



## pantag (Jul 21, 2006)

OrbeaXLR8R said:


> ETA as in Euskadi Ta Askatasuna, the Basque terrorist group? lol...funny seeing ETA in a posting for Orbea! They've supposedly declared a cease fire...which hopefully means more Orbeas!


LOL, I didn't know that. Funny...


----------



## twh1000 (Jul 15, 2006)

Pantag,

You were right. My ultegra onix came in today and it was blue. The dealer fact sheet was incorrect. It seems that there was a problem with language. The fact sheet showed the ultegra with orange as did the recent Bicycling magazine.

So now I have to decide on the blue/ultegra or the orange/sram. BTW it seems that the delivery on the orange frame is Mid September. I guess more miles on my old Paramount.


----------



## pantag (Jul 21, 2006)

Just go with the Blue/Ultegra and tell us how it rides. Mine is on its way. I should have it some time next week.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

*Ebay*

I Just saw a new Orbea Opal on Ebay. Search completed auctions and you will see it to. I guess someone got one early. It sold for only 3000.00. Someone got a deal.


----------



## twh1000 (Jul 15, 2006)

Yes, I got the Blue/Ultegra. I will be riding Sunday at the latest. 

I think it was be an easier ride with a bike that does not have a cracked headtube. I do recommend duct tape, beer cans and muffler clamps for the ultimate in head tube improvement.


----------



## velorider4 (Aug 5, 2006)

what about the color for the 2007 opal if im getting chorus?

I weigh about 110 do you think the opal will be too stiff?


----------



## twh1000 (Jul 15, 2006)

I just rode the new Onix 2007/blue/ultegra. Outstanding bike, ride was smooth, great for climbing and sprinting. I also like the blue color when it combined with the black Ksyrium Equipe wheels.


----------

